
Signal, the Encrypted Chat App That’s Booming in a Post-Trump World - colmvp
http://nymag.com/selectall/2016/11/signal-messenger-app-encrypted-chat-app.html
======
japanese_donald
I think it would 'bloom' in any world, regardless of the person that is
currently president. We live in a world where privacy rights are being slowly
taken away.

One of the problems we face is that many people in the new generation give out
all of their private information to the world via tweets and Facebook posts.
They see no need to actually protect something they are freely giving out
anyway.

